# Schiebehamen selber bauen!



## ALexander Remmers (2. Juli 2013)

Moin,
Kennt jemand eine Bauanleitung für einen Schiebehamen?
Oder eine Seite wo ich eine finde?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schiebehamen selber bauen!*

Gliep sollte es doch auch tun.

Schau mal hier, da siehst du den Aufbau, glaube zum Nachbau ist keine Anleitung erforderlich.

http://www.dithmarschen-wiki.de/Krabbenfischen_mit_der_Gliep


----------



## phirania (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schiebehamen selber bauen!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Gliep sollte es doch auch tun.
> 
> Schau mal hier, da siehst du den Aufbau, glaube zum Nachbau ist keine Anleitung erforderlich.
> 
> http://www.dithmarschen-wiki.de/Krabbenfischen_mit_der_Gliep



Oh sieht ja lecker aus,ich glaube ich ziehe zu euch an die Küste....:l:l:l


----------

